# BusinessDelegate



## apparat (16. Feb 2006)

Ich habe eine Frage zum BusinessDelegate Pattern.

Ich habe mir folgendes Gedacht:

Mit dem Client verbinde ich mich zur BusinessDelegate-Klasse über einen rmi-Lookup.
Diese Business-Klasse soll dann zu meinen anderen Session-Beans eine Verbindung herstellen. Diese Session-Beans machen dann einen lookup auf die Entity-Beans.

Wie löse ich den Aufruf der Methoden in den einzelnen Session-Beans?
Meine Idee war das ich die LocalHome Interfaces in der BusinessDelegate-Klasse public mache.

Ein Aufruf der BusinessMethode vom Client zum Bean würde bei mir dann in etwa so aussehen:

myBusinnesDelegator.mySessoinBean.addName("TEST-NAME");

macht man das nach den DesignPatterns so? denn bei allen Sample-Codes und wenn ich mir das durchlese komme ich da nicht dahinter.

Wenn ich nämlich nachdem mir bekannten BusinessDelegate gehen müsste ich ja sämtliche BusinessMethoden im BusinessDelegate schreiben. Bei einer komplexen Anwendung würde das ja heißen das ich über 1000Methoden nur im BusinessDelegator mappen würde.

Meine Idee ist ja ein Delegator der zu einem anderen Delegator mappt. Will halt alles in Module aufbauen und somit die Klassen einigermaßen schlank halten.


----------



## apparat (17. Feb 2006)

ähm hat denn keiner von euch ahnung von dieser materie? ist halt die frage ob man mehrere business-delegates nimmt oder alles in eine klasse tut.

und wie dann halt der zugriff bei einzelnen aussehen würde....


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Feb 2006)

tu alles in eine klasse

der Remote-Client redet NUR mit dem Delegate (das selbst als SessionBean mit Remote-Interfaces ausgelegt ist und einfach alles sinnvolle delegiert)

alle SessionBeans sind Local, d.h. haben überhaupt kein Remote-Interface!

du musst nicht "ALLE" Methoden durchreichen, das wäre ganz fatal; der Delegate muss unter Umständen schon ein bisschen Intelligenz mit einbringen...


----------



## apparat (17. Feb 2006)

ja das meine ich ja. per remote möchte ich mit dem delegate-verbinden und alle anderen sachen dann per local-interface aufrufen.

nur wie müsste die eine business-delegate klasse aussehen? also ich meine damit wie krieg ich die intelligenz dort rein? meine idee war ja hinter dem zentralen business-delegate welches ich per remote aufrufe mehrere einzelne business-delegates per local ansteuere. diese  müsste ich aber im zentralen business-delegate dann public machen damit ich ja an alle methoden irgendwie rankomme.

oder würdest du das mappen anders realisieren? also ich meine vom aufruf und der methoden-schitbarkeit?



gruß apparat


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Feb 2006)

versteh dein Problem nicht: wozu brauchst du noch eine zweite Schicht mit Delegates

und: "wie" du die Intelligenz da rein bekommst ist einfach eine Frage des "Designs", das muss man eben Programmieren?


----------



## apparat (22. Feb 2006)

ich will ganz einfach nicht alles in die eine klasse schreiben. diese soll übersichtlich werden. ich sehe momentan keine andere möglichkeit um sonst die ganzen methoden zu mappen bzw aufzurufen? klar ist es frage des designs. deshalb stell ich doch die frage weil ich auf hilfe hoffe wie ich das am besten hinbekomme.


----------

